# OT: Morrison haters...



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

You guys were all bashing him prior to this year saying that he doesn't have a good enough outside shot and that he wasn't as good as all the hype...In fact, not to toot my own horn, but you guys have been criticizing him for about two years on this board.....Well, after last nights shooting performance, where Adam shot 5/7 from the three point line, that now puts him at 42% for the season which is the same percentage as J.J. Redick...He is averaging 28.3 (leads the nation) points per game....including 32.6ppg against the 5 ranked teams they have played this year...and 32.6% against the three top 10 ranked teams they have played this year...

The difficiencies he had in his game coming in this year he has improved, knowing that he needed to and he has made it a point to fix them..... that is something that seperates stars from the average player...

In fact, Some people (I'm not going to mention any names  ) said that he was stupid for not coming out to the NBA draft last year, because that was as good as his stock would ever get....

He's moved his FT% up to 80%, is shooting 52% from the field and 6 rebound per game....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

"Da 'plane, Boss... DA 'PLANE!"



Sincerely,

Adam "Vato-'stache" Morrison






:biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hey i am not a hater!

He is one of the players I want us to draft be it Bargnani, Morrison, Ladridge or Tiago.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I saw Adam Morrison on ESPN last night for the first time. The guy looks pretty good, but he's got a very unorthodox style. There's something strange about his shooting motion; he uses less follow-through than most players. He also has a kind of herky-jerky way of running up and down the floor.

Very intriguing player. With the long hair and great shooting, he reminds me a little of Pete Maravich. Could become a cult figure in the league.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

But... but... he looks like such a doofus


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> In fact, not to toot my own horn...


now thats funny... you lean on that horn so much it's become white noise.

I guess I'm not one of the posters that you're trying to call out though, as what I've consistently pointed to is Adam's lack of athletism and poor D. 

STOMP


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think it's fair to call out the whole board as "bashing" your favorite player. I for one have never responded to one of your obsessive Adam Morrison posts. As STOMP said, you toot your horn about this guy so much it's "white noise". I don't think many here think he's not a good player. More likely, most of the people who needle you about Morrison or debate how he'll transition into the NBA do so because your raving about this guy for the past two years has been sometimes kind of annoying. It's all good fun.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> You guys were all bashing him prior to this year saying that he doesn't have a good enough outside shot and that he wasn't as good as all the hype...In fact, not to toot my own horn, but you guys have been criticizing him for about two years on this board.....Well, after last nights shooting performance, where Adam shot 5/7 from the three point line, that now puts him at 42% for the season which is the same percentage as J.J. Redick...He is averaging 28.3 (leads the nation) points per game....including 32.6ppg against the 5 ranked teams they have played this year...and 32.6% against the three top 10 ranked teams they have played this year...
> 
> *The difficiencies he had in his game coming in this year he has improved*, knowing that he needed to and he has made it a point to fix them..... that is something that seperates stars from the average player...
> 
> ...


I admit I didn't watch Morrison much last year but IMO his defense is still quite suspect and I am not sure it has improved from last year. Otherwise I love the guy. I agree with other that his style is a bit unorthodox but I don't see any reason why it would not work in the NBA. 

Plus I love the porn stash...my friends and I have dubbed it a "scum stash."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> In fact, Some people (I'm not going to mention any names  ) said that he was stupid for not coming out to the NBA draft last year, because that was as good as his stock would ever get....


it was more, iirc, that he runs the risk of coming out too late, not so much that he'd never get higher. Of course, I might've said that. Obviously if I did I was wrong.

Thanks brainy smurf!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap did your avatar get a facial from Goldmember? :eek8:

Yes I know I have a disgusting mind...but I love also love that movie. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Hap did your avatar get a facial from Goldmember? :eek8:
> 
> Yes I know I have a disgusting mind...but I love also love that movie. :biggrin:


iirc, it was one of the winners from the "mug shots" from smokinggun.com. He was huffing paint (gold obviously) and was arrested soon after I guess.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> iirc, it was one of the winners from the "mug shots" from smokinggun.com. He was huffing paint (gold obviously) and was arrested soon after I guess.


Lol yeh I thought so...when I went to college in Salem at WU there was this sketchy guy who hung out by the bus mall huffing paint and ranting incoherently.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that Morrison when he reaches the NBA will also help fuel a future rivalry for whatever team he joins. He is a very firery competitor and isn't afraid to call a player out on the court and take it to him. I see him developing some fueds with other teams and fans ala Reggie Miller. I can just see him running down the court at Madison Square Garden holding his throat in hands staring down Spike Lee. 

I would prefer to see him in Red and Black running down the court at the Staples Center twirling his handlebar mustache staring down Jack Nicholson after scoring his 82nd point on Kobe's court.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Lol yeh I thought so...when I went to college in Salem at WU there was this sketchy guy who hung out by the bus mall huffing paint and ranting incoherently.



Gold paint gives the best high . . . so I've heard . . .


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Gold paint gives the best high . . . so I've heard . . .


 :drool:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The difficiencies he had in his game coming in this year he has improved, knowing that he needed to and he has made it a point to fix them..... that is something that seperates stars from the average player...


His shooting has definitely improved. However, at the risk of getting flamed by you...

He still hasn't shown that he defend anyone with more than average athleticism. Maybe it doesn't matter, but I think it does.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Kiki didn't play much defense, and he was nice to have on our team. Morrison reminds me of Kiki's game with someone else's personality (Pistol Pete?). 

Most agree that in the draft you take the best talent. Portland needs someone who has a chance at being an all-star. I think Morrison has that as much as anyone (haven't seen Bargnani). I can see him contributing right away in the NBA and being a fan favorite instantly.

If Morrison only had three more dimes and nine more rebounds a game, he could be compared to Bird. :laugh: 

Can anyone find Kiki's college stats? I bet they are pretty close.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Morrison will be in town next month to face the Pilots. What better chance to see him up close and evaluate him for yourself if you have not had much of a chance to see him play. I think I might get tickets to that one and go check it out.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Morrison will be in town next month to face the Pilots. What better chance to see him up close and evaluate him for yourself if you have not had much of a chance to see him play. I think I might get tickets to that one and go check it out.


Good luck I would bet it's sold out.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Lol yeh I thought so...when I went to college in Salem at WU there was this sketchy guy who hung out by the bus mall huffing paint and ranting incoherently.


I was NOT incoherent! I'd not be less than twenty-seven angels for brick buick! Sears-Roebuck!

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

barfo said:


> I was NOT incoherent! I'd not be less than twenty-seven angels for brick buick! Sears-Roebuck!
> 
> barfo



ROFLMAO! :eek8: :eek8: 

:banana:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Morrison will be in town next month to face the Pilots. What better chance to see him up close and evaluate him for yourself if you have not had much of a chance to see him play. I think I might get tickets to that one and go check it out.


I'll be there.....But if you haven't got tickets already there is no chance.....The Portland/Gonzaga game at the Chiles is usually sold out the day the tickets come out...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm a believer. In my eyes, he had only one weakness coming into this season... 

Hobo Resemblence... he was just slightly above average in this category last year.

I think he's elevated his Hobo Resemblence to new heights, giving him the potential to be among the elite in this category in the NBA.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I'm a believer. In my eyes, he had only one weakness coming into this season...
> 
> Hobo Resemblence... he was just slightly above average in this category last year.
> 
> I think he's elevated his Hobo Resemblence to new heights, giving him the potential to be among the elite in this category in the NBA.


He'll be one of the all time greats in hobo resemblance. His HR rating is +17 per game. Chris Paul is at -7.7 per 48 this year as a rookie and everybody's all over that guy's jock. Of course, it's hard to compare the NBA to college, so, maybe it's meaningless...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the (2nd) Bird... :angel:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Boy...Is Morrison a tough player to project as a pro or what?

He sure has been impressive, and I love the comparison (not here per se) to Rudy Gay in terms of mentality...You have Rudy Gay who has all of the athletic abilities but appears to lack the killer instinct, and Morrison who suffers from some athleticsm shortfalls but has a great bball IQ and a killer instinct IMO...

I just don't think you can teach that agggresiveness\killer instinct, and I would love to have a team full of those players if I was a GM...not that athletic abilities and overall talent don't matter b\c they are always a large factor in the equation, but Morrison has put on quite a display this year...

How will it translate to the NBA though? That is a tough question...

I think he would be hard to pass on...for me at least...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

If we are in a position to grab him or Andrea Barginni I will be a happy camper this year.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the (2nd) Bird... :angel:


More like Bird/3 ("a third of a Bird?") after you take out Bird's rebounding and passing. A third of a Bird may still be better than anyone else in the draft.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> If we are in a position to grab him or Andrea Barginni I will be a happy camper this year.


I think Andrea is more of a project than Morrison though. Looking at his stats, it seems that this is the first year he's gotten significant touches. I read that the coach for Treviso preaches the team ethic... that might be why he never got significant PT before.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Andrea is my #1. My second choice is LaMarcus. If we can find a way to mate Gay and Morrison to create a athletic, defending player with great shooting and a B-Ball IQ then we have to get it done.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Andrea is my #1. My second choice is LaMarcus. *If we can find a way to mate Gay and Morrison* to create a athletic, defending player with great shooting and a B-Ball IQ then we have to get it done.


Yes, but then "certain" people on this board wouldn't support them....well...because..... you get it.

Prunetang


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I saw a college basketball player with this much media attention....


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Why aren't more people comparing Morrison to Chris Mullin? After all, aren't they more similar in size than Bird and Morrison? Is it just the cheezy 'tache?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a college basketball player with this much media attention....


Yeah, but Telfair probably got that much in high school...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

meru said:


> Why aren't more people comparing Morrison to Chris Mullin? After all, aren't they more similar in size than Bird and Morrison? Is it just the cheezy 'tache?


I've heard that comparison....I've also heard a lot of comparisons with Alex English and Kiki Vandeweghe.....

I think Adam will be his own player...something unlike any player in the league today and a far contrast in style from todays NBA....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> Why aren't more people comparing Morrison to Chris Mullin? After all, aren't they more similar in size than Bird and Morrison? Is it just the cheezy 'tache?


minus the alcoholism, I think Morrison being like Chris mullin wouldnt' be a bad thing at all.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Non-Larry Bird comparisons for Morrison*

Let's face it, however good Morrison is, he's very unlikely to have the impact Larry Bird had, because (a) Bird was tough as nails, and (b) it's a very different league - the athletes are just that much more athletic. Better comparisons for Morrison might be (going backwards in time):

*Wally Szczerbiak* - another scoring machine in college who lead a smaller school than Gonzaga well into the NCAAs. Sounds like he is more athletic than Morrison, though. (Has Morrison dunked in a game?)

*Keith Van Horn* - taller, of course, but also labeled a 'tweener because he was not tough enough for C and not fast enough for PF. Had a reputation for being a clutch player in college. 

*Glenn Robinson* - the last player to average above 30ppg in college? (At least, in the big schools.) Judged "a man among boys" and taken #1 over Grant Hill and Jason Kidd by ace GM Mike Dunleavy. Turned out to be very suspect defensively, and described as having "the body of an old man" by Jayson Williams when he was still a young player. Never the same after Tracy McGrady shut him down in a playoff series.

I predict that Morrison is likely to be almost as important to the team that drafts him as these three were to the teams that drafted them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Bird was tough as nails


Adam isn't tough as nails?.....



> Sounds like he is more athletic than Morrison, though. (Has Morrison dunked in a game?)


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I like høw instead of taking the opportunity to celebrate his succeess, you decide to take a shot at the "haters". I don't particularly like him, and am far from a hater, but it's threads like this that make me less than enthused about players. Some publicity is not necessarily better than no publicity, and this is one of those situations. Think about what you plan on conveying before you post please.

Kind of the same situation as the WE SHOULD HAVE DRAFTED CHRIS PAUL and Solidguy's attention whoreing (not meant derogatorily, just my opinion on the subject) in my mind.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

LameR said:


> I like høw instead of taking the opportunity to celebrate his succeess, you decide to take a shot at the "haters". I don't particularly like him, and am far from a hater, but it's threads like this that make me less than unthused about players. Some publicity is not necessarily better than no publicity, and this is one of those situations. Think about what you plan on conveying before you post please.
> 
> Kind of the same situation as the WE SHOULD HAVE DRAFTED CHRIS PAUL and Solidguy's attention whoreing (not meant derogatorily, just my opinion on the subject) in my mind.


 :krazy: huh?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

"Maybe chugging a fifth of Jim Beam wasn't such a great idea after all. I think I'm gonna hurl."

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Why are people trying to imply that Morrison is an alcoholic or that he even drinks at all?.....



Oh ya nevermind, some random dude came on here and made it up....and the leeches ran with it....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why are people trying to imply that Morrison is an alcoholic or that he even drinks at all?.....


Well, it isn't really a matter of implying anything. We've been to the AA meetings with him. "My name is Adam, and I'm an alcoholic. I'm the next Larry Bird, goddamn it! Gimme that bottle!" 

barfo


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

barfo said:


> Well, it isn't really a matter of implying anything. We've been to the AA meetings with him. "My name is Adam, and I'm an alcoholic. I'm the next Larry Bird, goddamn it! Gimme that bottle!"
> 
> barfo


http://www.sportspickle.com/features/volume5/2006-0125-morrison.html


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Oh ya nevermind, some random dude came on here and made it up....and the leeches ran with it....


congrats on another pathetic thread. First you start with an insulting premise, and then shovel more crap on top. It's like a Morrison compost pile...

I can't wait till next weeks load.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> http://www.sportspickle.com/features/volume5/2006-0125-morrison.html


I'm all for humor, but that wasn't even that funny. Especially considering this isn't a "hot bed" for KKK, especially if you know the history of the Klan, and where it's foundation is poured (and it ain't the NW).

Yes, there are nutters in the NW, but there are nutters in every region. This was just a lazy attempt at humor. I mean, ha ha. he's white, has a cheesy mustache and lives in the NW. Let's joke about klan members liking him. 

he he.

It would've been funny to say that Ed Chigliak (sp) wants his look back..or that the cheesy 80's Magnum PI wanna-bee's want their mustache back..


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

zagsfan, I gotta say, *IF* there are any Morrison "haters" on this board, it's because you've instilled them with resentment on the subject during the past two years with your over the top idolatry. I've never seen the guy play, and at this point, I don't care if I never do.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> Especially considering this isn't a "hot bed" for KKK, especially if you know the history of the Klan, and where it's foundation is poured (and it ain't the NW).


True, but the Klan was big in Oregon briefly, 1911 if I remember correctly. Let's see... nope. After
WWI:

"Perhaps the most menacing trend during the decade was the rise of anti-Catholic bigotry and racist vigilante movements, which established a firm foothold in the state. The Ku Klux Klan formed chapters in Portland, Eugene, Medford, Roseburg, and other Oregon communities. Its members donned robes and paraded through streets igniting crosses and intimidating Catholics and minorities."

Link 

barfo


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> zagsfan, I gotta say, *IF* there are any Morrison "haters" on this board, it's because you've instilled them with resentment on the subject during the past two years with your *over the top idolatry*. I've never seen the guy play, and at this point, I don't care if I never do.


Aka "man crush."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> True, but the Klan was big in Oregon briefly, 1911 if I remember correctly. Let's see... nope. After
> WWI:
> 
> "Perhaps the most menacing trend during the decade was the rise of anti-Catholic bigotry and racist vigilante movements, which established a firm foothold in the state. The Ku Klux Klan formed chapters in Portland, Eugene, Medford, Roseburg, and other Oregon communities. Its members donned robes and paraded through streets igniting crosses and intimidating Catholics and minorities."
> ...


I took a class in college (history of the klan in Oregon, with Dr Horowitz) and it was a fascinating class (albeit hard). He took the minutes of a LaGrand klan, and made it into a book. 

mostly back then (as your quote says) it was anti-catholic. The Klan back then, isn't the same as the klan now (and it's #'s are much much smaller now anyways).

Unknown historical fact (family wise). My great grandfather, Daniel Boone Curry (the man of which I get my name) joined the Klan upon his return from WW1. However, he was a little more niave (as I understand it) about what the Klan was, and once he found out, he quickly left (I believe he thought it was more like the masons, which he later joined iirc). To show how embarassed he was that he joined the group, it wasn't until my great grandmothers death (50 years after he died in 52) that my grandmother told me that he had joined the Klan..and thats only because I was taking the class. 

He never spoke about it with anyone, cept for my great grandmother. And she only told my grandmother.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> I'm all for humor, but that wasn't even that funny. *Especially considering this isn't a "hot bed" for KKK, * especially if you know the history of the Klan, and where it's foundation is poured (and it ain't the NW).
> 
> Yes, there are nutters in the NW, but there are nutters in every region. This was just a lazy attempt at humor. I mean, ha ha. he's white, has a cheesy mustache and lives in the NW. Let's joke about klan members liking him.
> 
> ...


Maybe not the KKK but the Arayan Nation is based in Grants Pass. Back in HS we had some of those jerkoffs show up at a few of our b-ball games to heckle our Afircan American and Hispanic Players. 
Then we blew their team out by 25pts. :biggrin: 

Since I went to a small HS we played alot of small town schools...we expierienced racial slurs and insults in many small OR and WA towns. Corbett, Grants Pass, Knappa, Sisters, Prineville to name a few. 

Unfort. Oregon does have quite a few hate groups operating in the state. 
http://www.ospotlight.pdx.edu/groups.htm


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> zagsfan, I gotta say, *IF* there are any Morrison "haters" on this board, it's because you've instilled them with resentment on the subject during the past two years with your over the top idolatry. I've never seen the guy play, and at this point, I don't care if I never do.


Even though I don't hate Morrison, Zagfan's blind love for him has brought him down a notch in my eyes. I never bashed on his shooting, but how his poor defense wouldn't fit well when you already have guys like Blake, Dixon, and Randolph on the court. I mentioned another aspect I didn't care for, but I don't want to bring that up again.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

White supremacy is really big in a little town heading towards Mt. St. Helens called Yacolt.....I'd imagine in desolate little towns that their is still a lot of bigots....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> congrats on another pathetic thread. First you start with an insulting premise, and then shovel more crap on top. It's like a Morrison compost pile...
> 
> I can't wait till next weeks load.
> 
> STOMP


Insulting premise?.....your a softie.....(going to take that as insulting as well?)


Nothin about my post was insulting....it was more about calling out all the critics...(you included) after all the bashing you did to the guy last year saying he wasn't that good and look what he's doing...

too bad people like you can't just fess up to being wrong.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> My great grandfather, Daniel Boone Curry


Funny, I have a friend who's related to some Daniel Boone. I wonder if it's the same person.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Funny, I have a friend who's related to some Daniel Boone. I wonder if it's the same person.


I actually am related to him (via my grandmother). 

Daniel was related to George Law Curry (a former gov of oregon) who married Chloe Boone, who was Daniels great great grand-daughter. Or something like that.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Funny, I have a friend who's related to some Daniel Boone. I wonder if it's the same person.


My family is supposedly related to this Daniel Boone...

http://www.americanwest.com/pages/boone.htm


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> My family is supposedly related to this Daniel Boone...
> 
> http://www.americanwest.com/pages/boone.htm











Cousin!

now we do the dance of joy! :banana: :banana:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Maybe not the KKK but the Arayan Nation is based in Grants Pass. Back in HS we had some of those jerkoffs show up at a few of our b-ball games to heckle our Afircan American and Hispanic Players.
> Then we blew their team out by 25pts. :biggrin:
> 
> Since I went to a small HS we played alot of small town schools...we expierienced racial slurs and insults in many small OR and WA towns. Corbett, Grants Pass, Knappa, Sisters, Prineville to name a few.
> ...


I'm sure Grants Pass is a friendlier place than most for such scum as Aryan Nations, but I'm pretty sure they're not actually based there. I really don't want to google them to find out (and since I'm monitored at work, don't want to explain what I was doing either), but I thought they were based in Idaho somewhere. I went to HS there and never saw anything like racial slurs or heckling at any games. I know there are many racists, mind you, but I never saw/heard any that were public about it, especially in such an environment as a HS game. Can you give me any detail on this (when, what happened)? I may someday move back there, so I'm a little curious.

And on topic, I was one who thought Rudy Gay would be a better pick than Morrison a few months ago. I don't think that anymore, though they still have the same basic strengths and weaknesses. Basically, Morrison has improved somewhat and Gay has not (or at least not much). I still don't think either one has much of a chance to be a franchise player, though Morrison especially is looking like he might be a pretty good one (closer to Glen Rice than Wally Sczerbiak).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> Cousin!
> 
> now we do the dance of joy! :banana: :banana:


Whoa then we are distantly related?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Insulting premise?.....your a softie.....(going to take that as insulting as well?)


on several occations posters have expressed their distain for the term Hater... since you've previously claimed to have a photographic memory  I'm surprised that you'd include offensive bleep like that if it wasn't your intention to offend. 



> Nothin about my post was insulting....it was more about calling out all the critics...(you included) after all the bashing you did to the guy last year saying he wasn't that good and look what he's doing...
> 
> too bad people like you can't just fess up to being wrong.


pretty interesting photo's you're taking... but I'd suggest you open the apature as clearly you're having problems decifering matters. I'm not going to fess up to being wrong when I haven't been. It seems you're so dizzy with your obnoxious obsession of all things Adam that you can't seem to keep matters strait. All I've ever critisised Adam for is his lack of athletism and inability to defend... and in fact I praised his offensive game last year and this. To my eyes, not one thing has changed. He can still shoot and create his shot, but he's still clearly a step or two slow for guarding NBA players, and thats not a good thing. 

Maybe instead of leaving things to your memory, you should make some sort of super chart that would allow you to keep who said which disparaging thing about your man strait.

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

FeloniusThunk said:


> I'm sure Grants Pass is a friendlier place than most for such scum as Aryan Nations, but I'm pretty sure they're not actually based there. I really don't want to google them to find out (and since I'm monitored at work, don't want to explain what I was doing either), but I thought they were based in Idaho somewhere. I went to HS there and never saw anything like racial slurs or heckling at any games. I know there are many racists, mind you, but I never saw/heard any that were public about it, especially in such an environment as a HS game. *Can you give me any detail on this (when, what happened)? * I may someday move back there, so I'm a little curious.
> 
> And on topic, I was one who thought Rudy Gay would be a better pick than Morrison a few months ago. I don't think that anymore, though they still have the same basic strengths and weaknesses. Basically, Morrison has improved somewhat and Gay has not (or at least not much). I still don't think either one has much of a chance to be a franchise player, though Morrison especially is looking like he might be a pretty good one (closer to Glen Rice than Wally Sczerbiak).


1994-1995, 1995-1996
Our B-ball team sucked in the years prior so being a private school we recruited some players from around Portland. Some of these player happened to be African American and Hispanic. Our team improved the next year due to these additions and we would often hear racial slurs shouted from the stands at multiple schools. 

Of note: Since the closing of their compound at Hayden Lake Idaho in 2000 the Arayan nation has two major compounds one in Alabama and one in Grants Pass Oregon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Whoa then we are distantly related?


could be. do you ever go to the "boone reunions" (yes, there is such a thing) or know about the "boone sisters"?

if thats a yes for both, chances are we are in someway related.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> could be. do you ever go to the "boon reunions" (yes, there is such a thing) or know about the "boone sisters"?
> 
> if thats a yes for both, chances are we are in someway related.


Hum..it's my mom's side of the family I will have to ask her. Neither of those sounds familiar offhand though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Hum..it's my mom's side of the family I will have to ask her. Neither of those sounds familiar offhand though.


you momma hater!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> My family is supposedly related to this Daniel Boone...
> 
> http://www.americanwest.com/pages/boone.htm


Same thing with my friend.

Hap, I wasn't being sarcastic about it. I'm not questioning whether or not you were related to him.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Whoa then we are distantly related?


Ha ha! Hap's your cousin.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Same thing with my friend.
> 
> Hap, I wasn't being sarcastic about it. I'm not questioning whether or not you were related to him.


sorry, didn't mean to come off like I was being snippy about it. I meant it ina factual manner, not a "Oh yah? well, you suck" manner.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> sorry, didn't mean to come off like I was being snippy about it. I meant it ina factual manner, not a "Oh yah? well, you suck" manner.


Don't worry... be happy!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrison Can Dunk.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jesse james and betsy ross


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Vlad the Impaler and Idi Amin.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison Can Dunk.


If thats the game against UP (I haven't checked the file yet) that was a pretty sufficient dunk. And it should, hopefully, quiet the posters who feel the need to not only bring up that Morrison is "unathletic" or "can't dunk"..but also Zagsfan for pointing it out.

Dude can flat out play. Doesn't mean he'll translate to a star in the NBA, but I think he's deserving of the placement in the lottos so far.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I just wonder if the Luke Jackson comparison will end up being an accurate one.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison Can Dunk.


 let's not start this up again


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> If thats the game against UP (I haven't checked the file yet) that was a pretty sufficient dunk. And it should, hopefully, quiet the posters who feel the need to not only bring up that Morrison is "unathletic" or "can't dunk"..but also Zagsfan for pointing it out.
> 
> Dude can flat out play. Doesn't mean he'll translate to a star in the NBA, but I think he's deserving of the placement in the lottos so far.



Thank you Hap! :clap: 


As much as my craze with Morrison might bother you guys....its gratifying for me when people call a spade, a spade....


(now I'll try as hard as I can not to bring him up as often in this forum....atleast until May and June when the draft becomes a hot topic..)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I just wonder if the Luke Jackson comparison will end up being an accurate one.


I think a couple people on this board are the only one's who've made that comparison..


One more look at the dunk


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, that's one ugly dude...


----------

